# FreeBSD 7.1 on Asus F80L



## drip (Jan 29, 2009)

Installed FreeBSD 7.1 on an Asus F80L laptop. and everything seems to go well. had some problems with the mouse and keyboard, though i was able to make it work(with a lot of help from Freebsd forums). However, now i a have new problem.. i cant seem to get my wireless nic work. Atheros driver doesnt seem to recognize the nic.

Here's output of pciconf -vl:


```
none0@pci0:2:0:0:	class=0x028000 card=0x10671a3b chip=0x002a168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    class      = network
```



Dmesg:


```
Copyright (c) 1992-2009 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Jan  1 14:37:25 UTC 2009
    root@logan.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
Timecounter "i8254" frequency 1193182 Hz quality 0
CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual  CPU  T3200  @ 2.00GHz (1995.01-MHz 686-class CPU)
  Origin = "GenuineIntel"  Id = 0x6fd  Stepping = 13
  Features=0xbfebfbff<FPU,VME,DE,PSE,TSC,MSR,PAE,MCE,CX8,APIC,SEP,MTRR,PGE,MCA,CMOV,PAT,PSE36,CLFLUSH,DTS,ACPI,MMX,FXSR,SSE,SSE2,SS,HTT,TM,PBE>
  Features2=0xe39d<SSE3,DTES64,MON,DS_CPL,EST,TM2,SSSE3,CX16,xTPR,PDCM>
  AMD Features=0x20100000<NX,LM>
  AMD Features2=0x1<LAHF>
  Cores per package: 2
real memory  = 1064960000 (1015 MB)
avail memory = 1028431872 (980 MB)
ACPI APIC Table: <A_M_I_ OEMAPIC >
FreeBSD/SMP: Multiprocessor System Detected: 2 CPUs
 cpu0 (BSP): APIC ID:  0
 cpu1 (AP): APIC ID:  1
ioapic0 <Version 2.0> irqs 0-23 on motherboard
kbd1 at kbdmux0
ath_hal: 0.9.20.3 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
acpi0: <A_M_I_ OEMXSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: [ITHREAD]
acpi_ec0: <Embedded Controller: GPE 0x1c, ECDT> port 0x62,0x66 on acpi0
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
unknown: I/O range not supported
unknown: I/O range not supported
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 3f700000 (3) failed
Timecounter "ACPI-safe" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 850
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
acpi_hpet0: <High Precision Event Timer> iomem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff on acpi0
Timecounter "HPET" frequency 14318180 Hz quality 900
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
```


I have tried rebuiling my kernel with ath_hal 10.5.6 and still i cant get my wireless nic get to work. 

Any help would be appreciated.......

Cheers, 
drip


----------



## drip (Jan 31, 2009)

*ndis*

Using ndis...and wireless nic is working


----------



## drip (Feb 3, 2009)

*inconsistent connection*

Err...ndis0 is working..however, my connection is inconsistent..sometimes i am able to connect using wifi(wpa) and sometimes not.. and if i am able to connect i get an inconsistent connection..others connection to the same access point does not have a problem with their connection. so i think the problem lies in my wifi card configuration..

any help is appreciated...


----------



## drip (Feb 3, 2009)

*errors*

i do get this errors during boot-up


```
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
NDIS: could not find file AW1012d.ini in linker list
NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
NDIS: could not find file regAdd.txt in linker list
NDIS: and no filesystems mounted yet, aborting NdisOpenFile()
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/AW1012d.ini failed: 2
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/regAdd.txt failed: 2
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/AW1012d.ini failed: 2
NDIS: open file /compat/ndis/regAdd.txt failed: 2
```


```
ndis0: WARNING: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
ndis0: setting BSSID failed: 45
```


----------

